# Federleicht CC - Racing Technik u. Galerie!



## LemonLipstick (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Kinderbike Forumgemeinde,

ich möchte mit diesem Thread eine Plattform eröffnen die einerseits als Galerie für Federleicht Bikes und im weiteren die Möglichkeit bietet sich über Aufbau, Technik und Cross Country Nachwuchs Rennsport auszutauschen.

Mir ist bewusst das die Marke Federleicht polarisiert und oft als überteuert usw. kommentiert wird. Sieht man sich allerdings den internationalen Nachwuchs Rennsport U7/U9/U11/U13 an dann sind in Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich Federleicht Bikes immer auf den vorderen Podestplätzen zu finden und mittlerweile sehr verbreitet. 

Im Anschluss möchte ich gerne die aktuellen Bikes unserer Jungs zeigen und einen weiteren Aufbauthread starten und mit Bildern dokumentieren.

Würde mich sehr über Bilder Eurer Federleicht Bikes freuen und zum Gedankenaustausch und Diskussion einladen!

Lg, Michael.

Ps. einen ersten Aufbauthread und Bilder von unserem aktuellen 24" Bike findet ihr hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/federleicht-24-auf-umbauthread.818665/


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Januar 2018)

Unser aktuelles 27,5er Racebike.






Aufbau mit Magura TS8r Federgabel, Magura MT8 Bremse, Sram GX 11fach mit XX1 10-42 Kasstette, Federleicht 155mm Kurbel ( neue Generation ), Tune King/Kong mit Ryde Mc21 Felgen, Tune Speedneedle, Xtr Pedale, Syntace Flatforce Vorbau, Kcnc Lenker und Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosCubos (4. Januar 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Sieht man sich allerdings den internationalen Nachwuchs Rennsport U7/U9/U11/U13 an dann sind in Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich Federleicht Bikes immer auf den vorderen Podestplätzen zu finden und mittlerweile sehr verbreitet.



Das liegt aber auch darin begründet das die Kinder die in ihren Klassen top Leistungen bringen, gutes Material gestellt bekommen. Das Material an sich macht keine Podestplätze, es trägt lediglich einen kleinen Teil dazu bei.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Januar 2018)

LosCubos schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch darin begründet das die Kinder die in ihren Klassen top Leistungen bringen, gutes Material gestellt bekommen. Das Material an sich macht keine Podestplätze, es trägt lediglich einen kleinen Teil dazu bei.



Klar damit hast du natürlich recht. Ich habs auch so gemeint. 

In diesen Klassen bekommt noch fast niemand Material gestellt. Da sind die Eltern der Sponsor.


----------



## LosCubos (4. Januar 2018)

So war das auch gemeint, das das Material von den Eltern gestellt wird. 
Ich bin selbst Hauptsponsor in der U11


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Januar 2018)

Dann kennst du dich eh aus 
U11 in welchem Land?


----------



## LosCubos (4. Januar 2018)

RLP. Letztes Jahr noch U9.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Januar 2018)

Alles Gute für die neue Saison!

Unser großer fährt heuer 2.Jahr U11 und der kleine 1.Jahr U9.

Der kleine hats heuer schwer ist im Dezember geboren und fährt als gerade 6 jähriger bereits in der U9. Wird lustig !


----------



## timor1975 (4. Januar 2018)

Immerhin gibt es bei Euch überhaupt Rennen für die Kids! Bin echt neidisch.


----------



## Diman (4. Januar 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Unser aktuelles 27,5er Racebike.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 682231
> 
> Aufbau mit Magura TS8r Federgabel, Magura MT8 Bremse, Sram GX 11fach mit XX1 10-42 Kasstette, Federleicht 155mm Kurbel ( neue Generation ), Tune King/Kong mit Ryde Mc21 Felgen, Tune Speedneedle, Xtr Pedale, Syntace Flatforce Vorbau, Kcnc Lenker und Sattelstütze.


Edelkarosse.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Januar 2018)

Unser aktuelles 24" Racebike.





Aufbau mit Shimano Xt 10fach, Sram XX1 Kassette 11-36, Federleicht Kurbel 120mm mit 26er Kettenblatt, TRP V-Brakes, Novatec Naben mit Federleicht Felgen, Fsa und Kcnc Anbauteile.

Dieses Bike wird heuer durch einen neuen Federleicht Prototype ersetzt.

Mehr Erklärung zum neuen Prototype Rahmen und Aufbau folgt in den nächsten Tagen dokumentiert mit Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (7. Januar 2018)

Der neue Rahmen wurde in einer Kleinserie von 3Stk. hergestellt. 24" vorderes Rahmendreieck kombiniert mit einem 26" Hinterbau. Ergebnis ist der wahrscheinlich kleinste 26" Rahmen am Markt. Einsatzgebiet Nachwuchs Kinderrennen.

Bin gerade dabei den Rahmen aufzubauen, dazu Bilder:

Rahmen Federleicht 24/26":



 

Steuersatz Fsa:



 

Expander mit Ahead Kappe Kcnc:



 

Gabel gekürzt mit Expander Ritchey Wcs:



 

Fortsetzung folgt .....


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Januar 2018)

Die genauen Geodaten würden mich interessieren. Könntest du die mal posten?

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## LemonLipstick (8. Januar 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die genauen Geodaten würden mich interessieren. Könntest du die mal posten?
> 
> Danke und Gruß, Tim



Gerne ist kein Geheimnis, der Rahmen geht nie in Serie.

Anbei die 24" Geometrie:






Die Kettenstreben wurden bei dem Prototyp auf 395mm verlängert damit ein 26" Laufrad reinpasst.
Die Ritchey Starrgabel hat 395mm Einbauhöhe, da passt ein Rocket Ron 26x2.10 noch recht gut durch.


----------



## snoeren (19. Januar 2018)

Super Idee! Das haben wir bei VPACE auch mal angedacht und umgesetzt - sprich die MAX26 Geometrie abgeändert auf die Einbauhöhe der 24er Starrgabel mit 410 mm Einbauhöhe - rigid only!

Da das dann das Einsatzspektrum eingrenzt und bei den 26er häufige die Federgabeln gewählt werden, haben wir dann das Thema aber auch nicht mehr weiter verfolgt.

Cheers, Sören


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. Februar 2018)

@snoeren wie du richtig schreibst gibt es dafür keinen Markt. Deshalb wie bereits erwähnt nur eine Kleinstserie.

Federleicht ermöglicht mit dieser Kleinserie den 3 Mini Racern am Bild im Vordergrund den Vorteil von 26" Laufrädern im Wettkampf trotz relativ kleiner Körpergröße. Das ist der Gedanke hinter der Aktion.


----------



## oppaunke (14. Februar 2018)

Eins vorweg, ich habe weder ein Kind in einer U Rennserie noch sonstwelche Ambitionen in diese Richtung.
Aber gibt es bei den kleinen keine Vorgaben bezüglich der Laufradgröße?
So wie auf dem Foto zu sehen fahren da ja auch Dötze mit 20" rum.
Da ist das ja schon etwas unfair wenn dann die Kids mit dem beklopptesten Papa (nicht böse gemeint) auf 26" starten.
Sobald die Piste hoppeliger wird ist das ja schon ein gewaltiger Vorteil.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (14. Februar 2018)

Musst mal bei so einem CC Rennen zuschauen gehen. Einige Kids fahren auf Puky, andere auf Carbon mit der goldenen Eagle. Ist halt so. Jeder wie er mag und Kann.

Ich wollte meinem Sohn beispielsweise nur Material zumuten welches ich auch selber fahren würde. Ist sicher eine Spinnerei, aber es macht doch auch Spaß


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Februar 2018)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Eins vorweg, ich habe weder ein Kind in einer U Rennserie noch sonstwelche Ambitionen in diese Richtung.
> Aber gibt es bei den kleinen keine Vorgaben bezüglich der Laufradgröße?
> So wie auf dem Foto zu sehen fahren da ja auch Dötze mit 20" rum.
> Da ist das ja schon etwas unfair wenn dann die Kids mit dem beklopptesten Papa (nicht böse gemeint) auf 26" starten.
> ...



Es gibt keine Reglementierungen bezüglich Laufradgröße, Material usw.. Darüber könnte man jetzt diskutieren, ich verstehe deinen Ansatz.
Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen das in einer Altersklasse immer 2 Jahrgänge fahren, zb U9 fährt heuer Jahrgang 2010/2011. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Körpergrößen usw. also schwieriges Thema.

Bei meinem Sohn ist es zb ganz schwierig, geboren im Dezember 2011, fährt somit als gerademal 6jähriger in der U9! Selbst Kinder im selben Jahrgang 2011 die im Jänner geboren sind sind fast 1 Jahr älter. Ist halt so !

Wir versuchen diesen Nachteil eben ein wenig mit gutem Material auszugleichen  Wobei wie Tim richtig schreibt am Start von Kinder und Jugendrennen siehst ganz anderes Material, teilweise viel hochwertiger als unsere Räder.

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch noch kurz auf die Meinungen bezüglich teure Kinderräder eingehen. Ich höre immer wieder Vpace und gerade Federleicht ist viel zu teuer. Sehe ich nicht so wenn ich mir dann im Vergleich Kinder in der U13 ansehe die mit einem Scott Scale Rc, Specialized Epic Sworks oder Cannondale Fsi am Start stehen sind wir in ganz anderen Preisklassen als bei Federleicht oder Vpace.


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Februar 2018)

Bezüglich Material bei Nachwuchsrennen, U13/15 Bewerb in Tschechien. Bei diesen Rädern sind wir in Preiskategien 5k+!









Der tschechische U15 Meister auf Cannondale Fsi, Enve Carbon, POC, Sidi usw. völlig verrückt  ...

Wobei das Niner da um nichts nachsteht


----------



## Roelof (15. Februar 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> ... in ganz anderen Preisklassen...


Ganz ehrlich: wenn mein Junior den entsprechenden Ehrgeiz an den Tag legen würde, dann würde ich diesen mit einem Lächeln unterstützen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Februar 2018)

Roelof schrieb:


> ..... mit einem Lächeln unterstützen.



Mich würde freuen wenn du mich mit einer gepimpten SID untersützt .


----------



## Roelof (15. Februar 2018)

Ich hab das Gesamtpaket an Ersatzteilen verkauft, sry


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. Februar 2018)

Zurück zum eigentlichen Aufbauthema. Anbei ein Bild vom Rahmen/Gabelset.
Das Bike wird der kleine Bruder vom bestehenden 27,5er.


----------



## Kwietsch (16. Februar 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch noch kurz auf die Meinungen bezüglich teure Kinderräder eingehen. Ich höre immer wieder Vpace und gerade Federleicht ist viel zu teuer.



Ich wäre bekloppt genug, viel Geld für so ein Hobby der Tochter auszugeben. Eher noch als für Reitstunden, Ballet etc. Was aber daran liegt, dass es auch mein Hobby ist.

Wir spielen in der Familie auch Badminton auf ganz gutem Niveau. Für zwei bis drei Trainingseinheiten ballern wir ne Rolle Bälle durch, 15 - 20 eur...
Kollege von mir hat 2 Kinder, die kleine reitet, der große fährt Motocross auf DM Level. Kostet halt.

Wenn man seine Kinder unterstützen kann, soll man das ruhig machen. Solange die Kleinen auch den Wert kennenlernen, sehe ich da kein Problem.

Ich habe ein Kokua Jumper aufgebaut und ein 16 Zoll Commencal. Zusammengerechnet liegt der Gegenwert höher als der Preis meines Hardtails. Beim Enduro ist noch etwas Luft. Was solls...Kinder sind unsere Zukunft.

Andererseits sind die Kinder sicher nicht unglücklicher, wenn sie auf nem Cube oder sonst was Ihre Freizeit verbringen.

Muss man, so denke ich, alles mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. Februar 2018)

Die ersten beiden Mini 26" Bikes der Kleinserie sind fertig.


----------



## Linipupini (20. Februar 2018)

Gefallen mir ganz gut die beiden Bikes.
Was ich nicht verstehe, das der Vorbau auf - gedreht ist? was gibt's dafür für einen Grund?
Andersrum gedreht sitzen die Kids doch viel entspannter auf dem Rad.
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (20. Februar 2018)

Das schaut mir nicht nach Freizeitpferden, sondern nach Arbeitsgeräten aus. Ich tippe auf eine sehr racelastige Verwendung und bei der geringen Überstandshöhe auf recht kleine Piloten, die Position erschreckt mich also nicht.


----------



## snoeren (20. Februar 2018)

Genau, Komfort hat im Rennsport nichts zu suchen :-D
Im Ernst @Linipupini: Aufgrund der großen Laufräder und hohen Gabeleinbauhöhe muss eben dann die relativ niedrige Sitzposition der Kleinen ausgeglichen werden um etwas Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen - "Überhöhung".

Die Erfahrung zeigt aber auch, dass die Überhöhung bei den Kids nicht zu sportlich "wie bei uns" angestrebt werden sollte, da ja auch die Arm- und Schultermuskulatur nicht ausgeprägt ist. Technisch eh nicht realisierbar mit den großen Laufrädern


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. Februar 2018)

Danke snoeren für Erklärung . Noch eine kleine Ergänzung.

Die Kinder bringen durch den Negativvorbau mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad was auch noch ganz wichtig ist für aktives Biken!


----------



## giant_r (20. Februar 2018)

wow, da haette ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass der doch noch so relaxt sitzen kann.
kannst du uns sagen, wie gross der fahrer derzeit ist?
die bikes sind sehr schoen geworden.


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. Februar 2018)

1.19m. 

Theoretisch könnte er ein " normales " Kinderbike in 26" auch schon fahren. Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber das sich Kinder auf viel zu großen Bikes logischerweise sehr schwer tun. 

Wobei ich das aus Elternsicht natürlich nachvollziehen kann das man ein größeres Bike kauft.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Februar 2018)

Die Bikes sind toll geworden, Glückwunsch!  was wiegen die Rahmen einzeln?


----------



## LemonLipstick (21. Februar 2018)

Die Rahmen wiegen um die 1200Gramm.


----------



## oppaunke (21. Februar 2018)

Welche Kurbellänge habt ihr an den Bikes verbaut?


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. Februar 2018)

130mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (22. Februar 2018)

Als Kurbel für unser Bike verwende ich eine selbst gekürzte und modifizierte Shimano XT Kurbel.

Ausgangsbasis war eine defekte 3fach XT Kurbel. Die Kurbel habe ich auf 130mm gekürzt und mit einer speziellen Hülse in Hülse Mechanik versehen. Die Welle ist gekürzt damit sie optimal zu dem 68mm Tretlagergehäuse passt. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt der QFaktor verringert sich dadurch auf 160mm. Den Spider habe ich abgedreht für eine 1fach 68mm Kettenblattaufnahme und auf eine optimale Kettenlinie angepasst.

Gewicht komplett mit 28er Kettenblatt und den Hülsen ohne Pedale 520Gramm.

Anbei ein paar Bilder:


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. Februar 2018)

Unser Bike ist mittlerweile auch fertig. Nummer 3 der Kleinserie ... ein erster Schnappschuss.

Ein paar Info's zum Aufbau:

Ritchey Carbongabel
Fsa Steuersatz und Vorbau
Kcnc Sattelstütze, Klemme und Lenker
Sram GX 11fach Trigger und Schaltwerk
Sram 1199 XX1 Kassette 10-42 - 260Gramm
Sram X1 Kette
Kurbel Eigenbau mit absolute black 28er Kettenblatt und Ultegra Innenlager
Tune Speedneedle Sattel
Tune King/Kong Laufradsatz mit Ryde xc21 Felgen und Tune Schnellspanner
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2.1 tubeless
Magura Mt 4 Bremse mit Kcnc Bremsscheiben 140mm vorne/hinten
Esi Race Griffe in rot
Crankbrothers Pedale

Ein großer Vorteil ist, das Bike kann sowohl mit 24" als auch mit 26" Laufrädern gefahren werden.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. März 2018)

Unsere beiden Bikes für die heurige Saison .....


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. April 2018)

U9 RaceKids Training.
Federleicht, MisterM u. Vpace alle Bikes in 26" mit Starrgabel.


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. April 2018)

Federleicht Doppelsieg in Haiming Tirol Klasse U11 





Beide Bikes 27,5" mit Starrgabel. Perfekt für diesen coolen, technisch schnellen Kurs!


----------



## LockeTirol (23. April 2018)

Hab ich live gesehen. Die Jungs fahren in einer anderen Liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (23. April 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Unser Bike ist mittlerweile auch fertig. Nummer 3 der Kleinserie ... ein erster Schnappschuss.
> 
> Ein paar Info's zum Aufbau:
> 
> ...



Ist das eine Ritchey Cross Gabel ?


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. April 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab ich live gesehen. Die Jungs fahren in einer anderen Liga



Danke für das Kompliment!
Jakob ist leider in der zweiten Runde gestürzt und hat wertvolle Sekunden ( sicher 15-20 ) auf Ruben verloren, deshalb ist der Dritte wieder so Nahe gekommen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. April 2018)

onspeed schrieb:


> Ist das eine Ritchey Cross Gabel ?



Ja Ritchey Cross 28" disc. Für eine niedrige Front ist die Einbauhöhe ( 395mm ) optimal. Schwalbe RocketRon in 26x2.10 passt perfekt in die Gabel.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (30. April 2018)

Ich bin ein echter Fan von den Federleicht Kurbeln und habe sie unterdessen an drei Kinderbikes verbaut. 
Diesen Wochenende ist jedoch beim 24er Bike der linke Kurbelarm an der Aufnahme gerissen und das ein Tag vor dem Rennen. Mit einer Notbefestigung hat sie dann doch noch gehalten.


----------



## paradox (30. April 2018)

Hola! Bin gespannt ob Du eine neue bekommst! ChrisKing


----------



## Diman (30. April 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Hola! Bin gespannt ob Du eine neue bekommst!


Wozu? Die brechen doch zu oft.


----------



## Linipupini (1. Mai 2018)

SimplonDotNet schrieb:


> Ich bin ein echter Fan von den Federleicht Kurbeln und habe sie unterdessen an drei Kinderbikes verbaut.
> Diesen Wochenende ist jedoch beim 24er Bike der linke Kurbelarm an der Aufnahme gerissen und das ein Tag vor dem Rennen. Mit einer Notbefestigung hat sie dann doch noch gehalten.


Ups, schon wieder? Hatten wir doch letztens erst! 
Zumal es da keinen Ersatz gab, da angeblich keine alten Modelle mehr auf Lager


----------



## giant_r (1. Mai 2018)

na meikel, jetzt mach mal die leute nicht schlechter als sie sind, der letzte hat wohl auch keinen ersatz bekommen, da er die kurbeln gebraucht gekauft hatte,....
aber ärgerlich ist es für alle wenn sich sowas häuft.


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Mai 2018)

SimplonDotNet schrieb:


> Ich bin ein echter Fan von den Federleicht Kurbeln und habe sie unterdessen an drei Kinderbikes verbaut.
> Diesen Wochenende ist jedoch beim 24er Bike der linke Kurbelarm an der Aufnahme gerissen und das ein Tag vor dem Rennen. Mit einer Notbefestigung hat sie dann doch noch gehalten.



Das ist ärgerlich. Ich würde an deiner Stelle Federleicht bezüglich einer Lösung kontaktieren. 

Ich habe an unseren Bikes 3 Federleicht Kurbeln im Einsatz 120, 140mm der ersten Generation und 150mm der aktuellen Version und bis dato keine Probleme damit. Die 140mm Kurbel ist sogar auf unserem Trailbike für harten Einsatz in Verwendung. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Titanschrauben verbinden sich gerne mit dem Aluminium der Kurbel und das knarrt dann ziemlich beim öffnen der Schrauben. Deshalb fette ich die Schrauben immer regelmäßig vor dem Zusammenbau ein. Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich noch nie verwendet, immer nur nach Gefühl angezogen. Ganz wichtig ist die Einhaltung der Gewichtsangabe von 35kg Fahrergewicht.

Ich denke allerdings das die erste Kurbelgeneration sehr an der grenze Leichtbau/Haltbarkeit/Handhabung liegt und es deshalb ja auch die neue wesentlich steifere Version gibt. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Mai 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich. Ich würde an deiner Stelle Federleicht bezüglich einer Lösung kontaktieren.
> 
> Ich habe an unseren Bikes 3 Federleicht Kurbeln im Einsatz 120, 140mm der ersten Generation und 150mm der aktuellen Version und bis dato keine Probleme damit. Die 140mm Kurbel ist sogar auf unserem Trailbike für harten Einsatz in Verwendung.
> 
> ...




Ja so richtig leicht ist doch auch nicht, oder?
380gr für 160mm Kurbel ohne KB.
Die Next bei uns wiegt 425gr mit 30er KB und in 170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Mai 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ja so richtig leicht ist doch auch nicht, oder?
> 380gr für 160mm Kurbel ohne KB.
> Die Next bei uns wiegt 425gr mit 30er KB und in 170mm



Toll! 

Ich kaufe Federleicht Kurbeln nich primär wegen dem Gewicht. Bei mir steht der geringe QFaktor im Vordergrund. 

Ab 160mm würde ich auch zu Standardkurbeln von großen Herstellern greifen.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (4. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte Kontakt mit Federleicht.
Es können auch Kurbelarme einzeln gekauft werden. Das finde ich fair.


----------



## totti38 (4. Mai 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ja so richtig leicht ist doch auch nicht, oder?
> 380gr für 160mm Kurbel ohne KB.
> Die Next bei uns wiegt 425gr mit 30er KB und in 170mm


Die RF SL ist aus Carbon und daher schon leichter! Das Gewicht der Federleicht ist top.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Juni 2018)

Federgabel für den 26”Prototyp. 

63mm Federweg, 445mm Einbauhöhe, 1130Gramm ohne gekürzten Gabelschaft.


----------

